# Dual booting problem Win XP+FreeBSD 9.0



## bsduser35325 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have Win XP installed on a primary hard disk and FreeBSD on the second one in its own partition. I want to boot to either one of them with out going to the BIOS and choose which hard disk to boot.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 26, 2012)

The BIOS boot menu is easiest.  Not changing which drive is set to boot, just selecting on startup.  Can be F12, F11, F10, Esc.  Otherwise, there's boot0cfg(8), which can install a very bare-bones multi-boot loader in the boot sector on the first drive.  Back up first.


----------

